# Help! I need advice.. Don't know what to do any more.



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

My dog eats her poop! 
I have her on a prey modle diet and she eats well. She is healthy and her poops are healthy as well, I know for a fact it's not a nutrition issue. Because, for example she ate a entire fish tonight for dinner. And then ate her poop afterwards! It's a disgusting habit I have been tryin to break her of. I have never hit her for any reason at all so I also know its not because she thinks shes in trouble. But I am worried about giving her any kind of punishment for eating her poop because I think she will get confussed between being in trouble for eating it and for going on her pee pad. ( she is only 13 weeks) but I can't stop her! Has any one here had this issue?? And how did you stop it?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Pick it up as SOON as she poops. That is what we have to do to keep Rhett from carrying everyone's poop all over....we have to clean up after all 4(soon to be 5) dogs as SOON as they poop!:wink:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I have read that feeding pineapple to the pooper will discourage those from eating it. Tastes good going in, not so much when it comes out.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

I try, but she sneaks off sometimes and I'm too late ;(


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Is there any way to not use potty pads? If possible I would stop using the pads and potty train her to go outside. That way you control her poo eating better.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

H


DaneMama said:


> Is there any way to not use potty pads? If possible I would stop using the pads and potty train her to go outside. That way you control her poo eating better.



Well it would be hard. As I'm in Canada, Alberta and the winters here are extremely cold and brutal. On nice days I do take her out but soon I can expect -30 to -50 degree weather. It's hard on her and me. But that is a good suggestion I will try to take her in the mornings and see if that helps. Thanks again girl  full of advice!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I know what you mean about cold winters! I remember dressing the Danes up to go potty while training them in the winter. 

Have you tried litter box training her rather than potty pad training her? The litter might deter her from eating her poo....worth a shot.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Halliebrooks said:


> soon I can expect -30 to -50 degree weather. )


Bloody Hell!! Really? And, thats Celsius right? I just can not imagine.
My friends 15mo pug Lola use to eat her poop. It took constant vigilance to cure her of that habit, that's if she really has been cured.
However, every night you can guarantee one of us has to take an all out sprint to stop her gulping down raccoon poop as fast as she can. Yuk!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Some dogs eat poop, not exactly abnormal, but it's not a sought after trait either LOL. 

Sako eats OTHER dogs poop.. well, just Wilson & Piper's. He has never tried to eat his own. He was MUCH worse about it as a younger pup, and has improved greatly with age. I still clean the yard almost immediately after everyone goes, and I usually won't let him outside by himself still (at a year old.. ugh). I've found that since I switched Piper & Wilson to raw, he's not as interested in it.. which is odd to me, you'd think he'd want it more. But I'm not complaining!

I've heard of giving pineapple to dogs that eat their own poop, as well as meat tenderizer. I've never had any personal experience with it though.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Tess ate her own poop for awhile, but she got out of the habit (thank god) now she only eats the cat's poop.. yay.

I also live in Alberta and I can say that if I can train an Italian greyhound to pee outside in -40 weather anyone can train a dog to.. LOL. It's just something that has to be done since YOU control when she goes outside.

We don't bundle her up for potty breaks, we did for awhile but it was too much trouble, now she just pees on two legs and as fast as she can!


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Bloody Hell!! Really? And, thats Celsius right? I just can not imagine.
My friends 15mo pug Lola use to eat her poop. It took constant vigilance to cure her of that habit, that's if she really has been cured.
However, every night you can guarantee one of us has to take an all out sprint to stop her gulping down raccoon poop as fast as she can. Yuk! 

Ya it is ... It's very cold and I don't Handel the winter well even though I have lived here my whole life. And also on her because she is only a baby and when I do try to take her outside she shivers and starts crying. But I will try the pineapple and also the litter box  thanks aswell for letting me know she is not abnormal with the poop eating.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Tess ate her own poop for awhile, but she got out of the habit (thank god) now she only eats the cat's poop.. yay.
> 
> I also live in Alberta and I can say that if I can train an Italian greyhound to pee outside in -40 weather anyone can train a dog to.. LOL. It's just something that has to be done since YOU control when she goes outside.
> 
> We don't bundle her up for potty breaks, we did for awhile but it was too much trouble, now she just pees on two legs and as fast as she can!


I don't think it can't be done. But she is a very small dog only 1.5 lbs currrently. And crys when I bring her out there on colder days...


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Tess ate her own poop for awhile, but she got out of the habit (thank god) now she only eats the cat's poop.. yay.
> 
> I also live in Alberta and I can say that if I can train an Italian greyhound to pee outside in -40 weather anyone can train a dog to.. LOL. It's just something that has to be done since YOU control when she goes outside.
> 
> We don't bundle her up for potty breaks, we did for awhile but it was too much trouble, now she just pees on two legs and as fast as she can!





DaneMama said:


> I know what you mean about cold winters! I remember dressing the Danes up to go potty while training them in the winter.
> 
> Have you tried litter box training her rather than potty pad training her? The litter might deter her from eating her poo....worth a shot.


I'm going to try that ASAP! Great idea. Crossingg fingers


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I got Scotty to stop eating poop, but he now dislikes anything that smells "minty" (except gum). probably going to be "yelled" at because I did use a "punishment", but it worked. What I did was to brush his teeth every time he was "caught"( this included just having poopy breath). Scotty didn't like the mint toothpaste, so that's what I used (side benefit: it covered the poopy breath). It took a couple of months to get rid of totally.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I REALLY disagree with using tooth brushing as a punishment.. especially with a breed prone to dental problems like IGs. I mean usually people WANT their dog to like being brushed..

And I don't think the dog is going to correlate him having smelly breath to the reason as to why he's being punished.. dogs just don't put two and two together like that.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

If you want a good posative method get some treats, and a leash.
keep the treats in your pocket and put her on the leash a short one if possable.
take her to her area to go poop when you know she really has to go let her go and once she turns to eat it clap your hands,call her name,tug on the lead to get her attention once she looks at you reward her if she goes to the poop again again get her attention and reward her. every time she goes for her poop get ehr attention and reward her you can also work on sit her here as well. do this EVERYTIME she has a poo everytime she goes to go potty follow her and leave the lead on her so the second she poops and trys to eat it you can call her to you ask her to sit then reward her. once shes got the hang of it (as in the second she goes poop she imedietly comes to you and ignores her poop) you can begin having her off the lead when she goes it will soon become a learned behavior to come to you to sit after everytime seh goes poop and ignore her poop


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If I had a dog that weighed a pound and a half, I would never put her outside in cold weather. That is really small, there can't be any protection at all against the cold.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

kady05 said:


> Some dogs eat poop, not exactly abnormal, but it's not a sought after trait either LOL.
> 
> Sako eats OTHER dogs poop.. well, just Wilson & Piper's. He has never tried to eat his own. He was MUCH worse about it as a younger pup, and has improved greatly with age. I still clean the yard almost immediately after everyone goes, and I usually won't let him outside by himself still (at a year old.. ugh). I've found that since I switched Piper & Wilson to raw, he's not as interested in it.. which is odd to me, you'd think he'd want it more. But I'm not complaining!
> 
> I've heard of giving pineapple to dogs that eat their own poop, as well as meat tenderizer. I've never had any personal experience with it though.


There is less waste in raw fed puppers poops. Kibbles, especially with grains, have ingredients that don't digest and there for in the poo.... leftovers!!!! Gross... lol


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Mine doesn't eat his own, or other dogs fortunately, but he looooooves his horsey poop :lol: leash and leave it's work for us, when we are on the trails and see some horse poop sometimes we will pass by it 5-10 times just to train a little bit to leave it alone.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Mine doesn't eat his own, or other dogs fortunately, but he looooooves his horsey poop :lol: leash and leave it's work for us, when we are on the trails and see some horse poop sometimes we will pass by it 5-10 times just to train a little bit to leave it alone.


We just had a talk about this on Fetching Tag's facebook....Im TOTALLY fine with Rhett eating "his" horse's manure(He thinks all of them are his...well not the older stallion, he doesnt like him...but everyone else!LOL) I mean it IS just kinda like naturally "processed" tripe!LOL As long as he doesnt eat enough to make him self puke I dont mind it at all!!:tongue:


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

I got Scotty to stop eating poop, but he now dislikes anything that smells "minty" (except gum). probably going to be "yelled" at because I did use a "punishment", but it worked. What I did was to brush his teeth every time he was "caught"( this included just having poopy breath). Scotty didn't like the mint toothpaste, so that's what I used (side benefit: it covered the poopy breath). It took a couple of months to get rid of totally.

Ok. So did you use just normal human tooth paste?


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

All very good suggestions  unfortunatly the leash an treats won work as she is pad trained. And I am currently trying to get her litter trained but she dosent seem to like it. Hmmm. Well now I'm putting her on "time outs" when I catch her. I make her sit for a bit and she knows I'm not happy. I'm just hopin I don't make her think it's her body functions I'm upset with rather then the act of eating it.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep mine eat horse poop all the time. Has anyone ever thought that if they eat dog poop and you had access to horse poop if it would stop them from eating dog poop? Does this make sense? I have thought about taking it into the shelter when we have a dog that eats dog poop. But I have never done it. I wonder if this would work.

I know this is a strange question.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

why wont leash and treats work for potty pads or al itter box? they most certiantly will and will be much easier for you not having to stand outside in the cold. 
just put the potty pad somewhere easy to see the second you see her going to it snap a leash on her and begin training. or you could take her to the pad everytime you think she has to go.

as far as time outs go i personally dont believe in them for certian situations they can work but i think for this one it wont why should she care? she got what she wanted and that was to eat poop now she can finish digesting it in peace.

i dont allow Cesar to eat poop of any kind it started out on walks him trying to eat deer and ebar poop along the trails now i know when he spots poop on a trail cause he snifs then turns his face away and gives it a wide birth!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Halliebrooks said:


> Ok. So did you use just normal human tooth paste?


No I used mint flavored dog toothpaste, which he already didn't like. Now, this didn't make Scotty hate getting his teeth brush, not saying he likes it but he does "put up with it".


----------

